# official 'i hope chelsea lose' club



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

anyone care to join me ?


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

im in.


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 12, 2004)

me me me!!


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

right on brothers....


----------



## SamT (Feb 13, 2006)

I'm in  Never wanted Man U to win title before, but I hope they do this season.


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 12, 2004)

SamT said:


> I'm in  Never wanted Man U to win title before, but I hope they do this season.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

right,first update your signature like mine


----------



## SamT (Feb 13, 2006)

alan said:


> right,first update your signature like mine


Instead of that, add this to your sig 

```
<br />
[url=http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=132445&st=0&][img]http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e306/sjt2k6/ihatechelsea-1.png[/img][/url]<br />
```
Our own official club banner and link to this thread


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

sorted...well done sam


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

I'm in. I can't think of another team i'd actually like to see lose more.


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 12, 2004)

Eeeeeexcellent................


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Na iv always had a soft spot for chelsea!!!!!

Id much rather see them winning trophys than man utd, liverpool or arsenal
+jose is class, a premiership manager with a personality, a breath of fresh air


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

Devon Amazon said:


> Na iv always had a soft spot for chelsea!!!!!


me too...Dartmoor Marsh.


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

count me in Alan


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

ROTTIE said:


> count me in Alan


your in mate .


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i have hate for only one club and i am sure Sam wont make me a banner for that.

anyway alan i think you need to concentrate on your own club a 0-1 defeat at home dont look too good.
dixon


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 12, 2004)

Al, after putting your banner in my sig, something has been gnawing away at my conscience all day today, its that my complete and utter hatred for Liverpool fc by far outweighs any anti-chelsea feelings, so I kind of feel like I am betraying my duties as a born and bred United fan in not displaying this too in my sig!!!!


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

DiXoN said:


> i
> 
> anyway alan i think you need to concentrate on your own club a 0-1 defeat at home dont look too good.
> dixon


yawns....your team is ? remember,we cant win every game this year.if you watched it you will also be wondering howe lost it? what a dirty bunch that lot are.bowyer and tevez were being fouled right from the start!


----------



## SamT (Feb 13, 2006)

DiXoN said:


> i am sure Sam wont make me a banner for that.


Nah, here you are dix, take your pic

















OR


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

im with u lot


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

View attachment 119801


----------



## SamT (Feb 13, 2006)

This guy wants to join the club.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

ex-West Ham boy......he's in


----------



## mufc123 (Aug 12, 2006)

alan said:


> ex-West Ham boy......he's in


im a man united fan so id like to part of this group, but i h8 u all as well







(unless ur a man united fan of course)


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

rEd UnDeR bElLy said:


> ex-West Ham boy......he's in


im a man united fan so id like to part of this group, but i h8 u all as well :rasp: (unless ur a man united fan of course)
[/quote]
fuk off then


----------



## mufc123 (Aug 12, 2006)

alan said:


> ex-West Ham boy......he's in


im a man united fan so id like to part of this group, but i h8 u all as well :rasp: (unless ur a man united fan of course)
[/quote]
fuk off then








[/quote]

lol difficult to show sarcasm on forums appologies if offended


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

only a joke mate welcome


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

alan said:


> View attachment 119801


if your going to try anf take the piss you need to learn how to spell first


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 12, 2004)

DiXoN said:


> View attachment 119801


if your going to try anf take the piss you need to learn how to spell first
[/quote]

priceless


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

DiXoN said:


> View attachment 119801


if your going to try anf take the piss you need to learn how to spell first
[/quote]
errr...


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

alan said:


> View attachment 119801


if your going to try anf take the piss you need to learn how to spell first
[/quote]
errr...
[/quote]

not bad spelling just bad typing LOL


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

ok...i'll give youthat one


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

alan said:


> ok...i'll give youthat one


ok then i will start hating chelsea too


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

DiXoN said:


> ok...i'll give youthat one


ok then i will start hating chelsea too
[/quote]
welcome to our club my friend............


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

DiXoN said:


> View attachment 119801


if your going to try anf take the piss you need to learn how to spell first
[/quote]
errr...
[/quote]

not bad spelling just bad typing LOL
[/quote]
Typo'wned


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

i saw this and thought you might like it

Paulo screwing Wimbledon


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

and one for the Mancs

Paulo making Bartez look stupid


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

bartez is a wanker i was at charles degaulle airport and he treat the staff there like crap in front of everyone for no reason.
what a TWAT


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 12, 2004)

alan said:


> and one for the Mancs
> 
> Paulo making Bartez look stupid


Thanks Al that cheered me up, I remember being at that game and thinkin WTF did he just do????
Barthez is the biggest fkn clown to appear in a Utd shirt. I remember watchin him in some games and it would be like 10 mins left and we would be 1-0 up or somethin and he would be stood near the fkn center circle an im shoutin get the f*ck back in net you fkn IDIOT !!!!!


----------



## mufc123 (Aug 12, 2006)

Morpheus said:


> and one for the Mancs
> 
> Paulo making Bartez look stupid


Thanks Al that cheered me up, I remember being at that game and thinkin WTF did he just do????
Barthez is the biggest fkn clown to appear in a Utd shirt. I remember watchin him in some games and it would be like 10 mins left and we would be 1-0 up or somethin and he would be stood near the fkn center circle an im shoutin get the f*ck back in net you fkn IDIOT !!!!!
[/quote]

i think taibi takes the clown crown


----------



## jaxx (Jun 2, 2006)

You chaps across the pond are certainly different. Anyone for a cup o' tea and a real discussion about the Cowboys VS. Giants on monday? NOW THATS FOOTBALL, BABY!


----------



## SamT (Feb 13, 2006)

No, thats American football. Football is the game played in just about every country in the world. American football is sh*t, hence it only being played in America.


----------



## jaxx (Jun 2, 2006)

Come over here and say that to Jacobs-the 6-04 260lbs runningback for the Giants................

You know I'm still trying to figure out why soccer (you say football) has not caught on over here.

We have Football, you have soccer (football), we have baseball, you have...........well...........we have NASCAR, you have................fish and chips........and the Queen..................


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

jaxx said:


> Come over here and say that to Jacobs-the 6-04 260lbs runningback for the Giants................
> 
> You know I'm still trying to figure out why soccer (you say football) has not caught on over here.
> 
> We have Football, you have soccer (football), we have baseball, you have...........well...........we have NASCAR, you have................fish and chips........and the Queen..................


'Come over here and say that to Jacobs-the 6-04 260lbs runningback for the Giants'...grow up, as if the bloke would actually do anything, just because someone said they didnt like the sport he played, unless he's 8.

And whats your point about the 'you have, we have' thing? I don't see where thats going tbh.
Ever noticed that no one else gives a sh*t about most of your major sports?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Um...is that why the Super Bowl is watched by so many billions of people worldwide? Because nobody gives a sh*t about it?

Now, this is coming from someone who respects football (soccer) a lot and enjoys watching it (and definitely enjoyed playing it in my younger days!), but American football (especially the Super Bowl) can be a worldwide spectacle...baseball is such a worldwide phenomenon that our national baseball players can't come close to winning many international tournaments (and children all over the world dream of playing in MLB)...and the NBA is watched by millions of people in China and other countries...but nobody gives a sh*t about them?

And that's 3 of our 5 major sports, so I think your agrument falls flat...


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

jaxx said:


> Come over here and say that to Jacobs-the 6-04 260lbs runningback for the Giants................
> 
> You know I'm still trying to figure out why soccer (you say football) has not caught on over here.
> 
> We have Football, you have soccer (football), we have baseball, you have...........well...........we have NASCAR, you have................fish and chips........and the Queen..................


fish and chips and the queen?

and are all americans are either fat or do porn films?. take your blinkers off.

and btw we were playing football well before you invented PADDED RUGBY


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Aw, come on, man, that's just low...but true...[American] football is basically padded rugby with fewer scrums (and more excitement for the casual fan...)


----------



## Citizen (Sep 29, 2006)

Arguing the legitimacy of a sport is like the Special Olympics, even if you win you're still retarded


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

Citizen said:


> Arguing the legitimacy of a sport is like the Special Olympics, even if you win you're still retarded


you'd win gold then


----------



## jaxx (Jun 2, 2006)

alan said:


> Come over here and say that to Jacobs-the 6-04 260lbs runningback for the Giants................
> 
> You know I'm still trying to figure out why soccer (you say football) has not caught on over here.
> 
> We have Football, you have soccer (football), we have baseball, you have...........well...........we have NASCAR, you have................fish and chips........and the Queen..................


fish and chips and the queen?

and are all americans are either fat or do porn films?. take your blinkers off.

and btw we were playing football well before you invented PADDED RUGBY








[/quote]

HEY ther my limey bro!







I said limey









I find in interesting how differing cultures produce differing sports interests


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

ChilDawg said:


> Um...is that why the Super Bowl is watched by so many billions of people worldwide? Because nobody gives a sh*t about it?
> * The world cup, which I think you'l agree is the superbowl of the 'soccer' world, was watched by over something like 5 billion, whereas the superbowl was watched by about a billion, you do the maths*
> 
> Now, this is coming from someone who respects football (soccer) a lot and enjoys watching it (and definitely enjoyed playing it in my younger days!), but American football (especially the Super Bowl) can be a worldwide spectacle...baseball is such a worldwide phenomenon that our national baseball players can't come close to winning many international tournaments (and children all over the world dream of playing in MLB)...and the NBA is watched by millions of people in China and other countries...but nobody gives a sh*t about them?
> ...


Personally the only sport you guys play that I enjoy is hockey, actually its one of my favourite sports. This is why :laugh:


----------



## SamT (Feb 13, 2006)

ChilDawg said:


> Um...is that why the Super Bowl is watched by so many billions of people worldwide? Because nobody gives a sh*t about it?


Football is PLAYED by billions of people world wide.:nod:


> Come over here and say that to Jacobs-the 6-04 260lbs runningback for the Giants................


Come over and say that to duncan ferguson :nod:


----------



## toppit (Feb 24, 2004)

Oh aye Drunken Ferguson lol


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

i am from England and moved to America. i dont watch NFL or baseball never got into it. gotta try and find all premier matches cause this American football (soccer) is horrible to watch IMO. i like the nascar and hockey though


----------



## squirelfish (Nov 3, 2003)

Im in on the hope Chelsea lose thing









Come on your Spurs









Russ


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

i hope spurts get stuffed tomorrow


----------

